# My $2 Kindle bag



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

I actually wanted to find a bag at a thrift store that was funky and unique for my Kindle. I ended up seeing a great purse at the Dollar Tree instead. I bought a foam posterboard to insert inside (2 small pieces). I put my Kindle between the two pieces and it fits like a glove. I love it.

_(btw, the purse was $1 and the posterboard was another $1)_


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Good for you.  It never maters what it costs, as long as its loved.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Good find!!!  Congrats!


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

Aww thanks! It is very much loved.  I want to put one of those iron-on patches of a butterfly on the bag 

Maybe one day I'll upgrade to a professional cover.  But for now I really like my bag.  I love knowing my Kindle is inside and waiting for me to read it!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Oh I like that 
I think some of the bags out there not made expressly for a Kindle are really cool, and can work as good or better that the "made for Kindle" bags.
Good find


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I was in the $ Tree just yesterday and didn't see that bag.  I always look in that section.  I'll have to look again next time I go there.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Really cute. It is perfect for your Kindle.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Very nice and a great value.


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I was in the $ Tree just yesterday and didn't see that bag. I always look in that section. I'll have to look again next time I go there.


Actually there are three different colors too!

(just to clarify, it's a $2 bag because the purse was $1 and the posterboard was $1)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

esper_d said:


> Actually there are three different colors too!
> 
> (just to clarify, it's a $2 bag because the purse was $1 and the posterboard was $1)


I was just going to ask that, because in the $ Tree ... everything's a dollar. Big signs all over the place and along every shelf, and still people will ask the price of an item.


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I was just going to ask that, because in the $ Tree ... everything's a dollar. Big signs all over the place and along every shelf, and still people will ask the price of an item.


I LOVE the dollar tree! Do you? I also get a whole bunch of booklights there and keep them all over so I always have one handy. Like one near my bed, one at my parents, one in my backpack, lol!

(I changed the first post just so I don't confuse others)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

esper_d said:


> I LOVE the dollar tree! Do you? I also get a whole bunch of booklights there and keep them all over so I always have one handy. Like one near my bed, one at my parents, one in my backpack, lol!
> 
> (I changed the first post just so I don't confuse others)


The $ Tree is the best. When I moved to my sleepy town, the nearest $ Tree was 30 minutes away. I had to plan my trips there to include other stops. Just two weeks ago, they opened a new one 10 minutes away and it's huge.

The bad part is, I keep throwing stuff in my basket thinking, well, it's only a dollar. Next thing you know, my basket is full. But it's so much fun. Now I've got my grandkids hooked.

My Mom and I are planning a trip without the kids so we can browse all those fabulous aisles on our own.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Sweet! Even if the bag lasts you a few months, it would be worth it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kool!

The creativity of our members, and the good ideas they have, never fails to amaze me!  This is a very nice bag at a very nice price!

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Good for you. I always love a bargain. 
deb


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the nice comments! I went to the Dollar Tree today and took a pic of all the bags that I like to call "Kindle bags"


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

esper_d said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments! I went to the Dollar Tree today and took a pic of all the bags that I like to call "Kindle bags"


Hmmmm....I'm thinking you could buy a lot of them, put in the foam, and even decorate....and make a profit. Feeling creative? It would be neat to see your decorated Kindle bags for sale.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Ooh, they look fun.  You had a great idea.  I think my favorite is the brown w/ green that you picked


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow, thanks for posting the pic.  Isn't it amazing how we now look at the world through kindle eyes?  
deb


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Count me in as a dollar tree store fan.  Those dollar booklights are great to have around.  I always have one in my purse so I can find things in there.


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Hmmmm....I'm thinking you could buy a lot of them, put in the foam, and even decorate....and make a profit. Feeling creative? It would be neat to see your decorated Kindle bags for sale.


My mom said that too! I was thinking of it


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Entrepreneurs everywhere


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

esper_d said:


> My mom said that too! I was thinking of it


I think you'd have a lot bought here on Kindleboards.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

This is really nice.  I'm going to look there tomorrow.  For those who sew, you could even sew a soft fabric cover for each of the foam pieces and stitch them in place inside of the bag.  Without the strap, I'm thinking this could even slip inside of one of my Vera Bradley bags for some extra protection.  Now you've got me going...!


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I think you'd have a lot bought here on Kindleboards.


I'm gonna do a test one! 

My mom also gave the idea of the sewing fabric outside the foam like DD said. I have an idea to decorate the bag too, but won't say


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

esper_d said:


> I'm gonna do a test one!
> 
> My mom also gave the idea of the sewing fabric outside the foam like DD said. I have an idea to decorate the bag too, but won't say


Cool...can't wait to see it.


----------

